

Try the konami code on Airbnb - frontendbeauty
http://www.airbnb.com

======
cleverjake
<http://konamicodesites.com/>

------
acangiano
↑, ↑, ↓, ↓, ←, →, ←, →, B, A

~~~
akavi
You have to hit "enter" at the end.

~~~
frontendbeauty
false

